# Sub 200 Pictures Thread



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

With all the colors and varieties and with me being asked to post some pics of my 'Professional' I thought it would be good to have a thread for the newest member of the Doxa family. So post your pics of the regular version, the 130th Anniversary Edition, or even the T.Graph if you are lucky enough to have one!

Here's my very first Doxa:


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

Great watch! Is the orange close enough to the promo pics in person?


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

TSH said:


> Great watch! Is the orange close enough to the promo pics in person?


I know mine looks lighter in the pictures, but if I put it side by side with the promo one you posted, I can see absolutely no difference in the color at all.


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

M111 said:


> TSH said:
> 
> 
> > Great watch! Is the orange close enough to the promo pics in person?
> ...


Perfect! What's on the caseback by the way?


----------



## Hizami_83 (Dec 29, 2016)

TSH said:


> Great watch! Is the orange close enough to the promo pics in person?


I have the same thought as well...the opening post pictures appear lighter in color. The best pictures I have seen are in the link below.
https://timeandtidewatches.com/doxa-sub-200/
Don't feel bad OP..keep the pics coming.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

TSH said:


> M111 said:
> 
> 
> > TSH said:
> ...


Here's the back. It's not the best pic, but I haven't taken the sticker off yet.


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Is that the first wrist shot/pic of a privately owned yellow or orange 200 on the net! That's the orange??


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Probably. I ordered the the first day they were for sale, and received it the day after Christmas.


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Congrats - if the Smiths Caribbean doesn't appear shortly I'll more than likely being buying


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

loving mine as well! Bracelets aren't for me so now I'm searching for the perfect strap! Any suggestions would be lovely!! 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Mikefable said:


> loving mine as well! Bracelets aren't for me so now I'm searching for the perfect strap! Any suggestions would be lovely!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the Aquamarine! I contacted Doxa customer service today, and they promised me they are going to be selling the rubber straps sometime in January.


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

Swiss tropic 20mm from synchron fits 19mm rolexes with no issues, they said.


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

M111 said:


> TSH said:
> 
> 
> > M111 said:
> ...


Thanks for the pics. So how is the quality? Anything to be concerned about?


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

The quality is fantastic! I love the domed sapphire crystal.


----------



## hrasco185 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twdhughes (Jan 5, 2020)

First Doxa - bought on the strength of opinions from this forum.

Very impressed with the quality, comfort, and the detail which was hopelessly missing from the product shots.

Love the heft, size, the neatly recessed crown, the bracelet (less so the clasp...) and the way the domed sapphire and indices catch the light. Tried to capture this in these pictures - very handsome watch. |>


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

The way the indicies catch the light and distort under the domed crystal remind of of a Armida 62MAS homage I had. The watch ended up not being for me but I really did love that aspect of it.


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

Some bracelet clasp pictures would be great.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

TSH said:


> Some bracelet clasp pictures would be great.


Hey you go...


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

M111 said:


> TSH said:
> 
> 
> > Some bracelet clasp pictures would be great.
> ...


Thanks! So no buttons at all, interesting.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Picked this one up from Time & Tide on the 30 December. Must say, it's getting a lot of wrist time in the summer sun. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

So I just received the new the Sub 200 black dial variant, aka Sharkhunter ref. 799.10.101.10.

I will write a more comprehensive review after I wear it for a good amount of time, but some quick impressions:

Positive

- It wears great on my 7" wrist, guess I can attribute that to the 46mm lug-to-lug, while it's 42mm in diameter it wears like 40.
- It's a stunner, really, love everything about its minimalist style.
- The domed sapphire crystal really adds to the depth and vintage feeling.
- Beads of Rice bracelet was easy to adjust (screw links) and wears very smooth and comfy on the wrist.
- Finishing is top-notch with nice beveling.
- Love the lugs! Not sure what's the nickname for this type, perhaps Lyre lugs?

Negative

- The clasp. It does feel quite cheap but more than that, there's some kind of "click" sound whenever I rest it on something, or press it with my finger. I think it has something to do with the diver's extension. Any other owners experience that?
- The bezel is a dust and smudge magnet.
- AFAIK there's no AR, and the crystal is very reflective, especially in a florescent-office environment.
- The lume is nothing to write home about, though I was aware of that pre-purchase, still I'd expect more from Doxa.
- I just set it 4 hours ago and it's already running 3 seconds fast. My experience with other ETA 2824-2 powered watches was much better. It's said that Doxa finishes the movements, so why no regulate as well? At least it's running fast and not slow, and perhaps it will settle in as I wear it.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

My 300T has settled from about +12 per day to around +6, it’s annoying that you can’t get it regulated locally as I assume it invalidates the warranty and I’m not even sure Doxa would do it if you sent it to them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Pegasus said:


> My 300T has settled from about +12 per day to around +6, it's annoying that you can't get it regulated locally as I assume it invalidates the warranty and I'm not even sure Doxa would do it if you sent it to them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah mine seems to be around +12 or so. I wouldn't send it to DOXA, just go to a local watchmaker, anyone can regulate this movement.

I hope mine will settle to something around your number as well, but even if not, not sure I'll bother regulating it (just set it earlier). I find that personally for me obsessing about timekeeping too much takes away from the enjoyment of the watch.


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

Have my Sub 200 Pro for almost 3 weeks. Overall quality is great. It is running between +2 and +4 per 24 hours day in, day out. Regardless if it is on the wrist or stationary. Contrarily to what was said here - the crown is not simply painted, but inlaid with paint/enamel. It is readily evident under magnification. It's not a cheap thing to do to the crown and definitely is a great little detail. Another thing - Doxa nowhere mentions bezel being sapphire and if it was they would say so. So I am pretty sure bezel insert is mineral glass. The only one negative is of course the lume, but I still like the watch.


----------



## Hizami_83 (Dec 29, 2016)

TSH said:


> Have my Sub 200 Pro for almost 3 weeks. Overall quality is great. It is running between +2 and +4 per 24 hours day in, day out. Regardless if it is on the wrist or stationary. Contrarily to what was said here - the crown is not simply painted, but inlaid with paint/enamel. It is readily evident under magnification. It's not a cheap thing to do to the crown and definitely is a great little detail. Another thing - Doxa nowhere mentions bezel being sapphire and if it was they would say so. So I am pretty sure bezel insert is mineral glass. The only one negative is of course the lume, but I still like the watch.
> 
> View attachment 14847921
> 
> ...


Finally! Someone with the Proffesional orange color. Keep posting more pics, perhaps some wrist shot.


----------



## WineMan (Jul 23, 2007)

My new blue Sub 200


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

TSH said:


> Doxa nowhere mentions bezel being sapphire and if it was they would say so. So I am pretty sure bezel insert is mineral glass.


AD said it was sapphire. Mineral.glass would not be strong enough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## liyolai (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

Michael Day said:


> AD said it was sapphire. Mineral.glass would not be strong enough.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


All Zodiac sea wolves are sapphire crystal and mineral glass bezels. Same as sub 200, i think.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

TSH said:


> All Zodiac sea wolves are sapphire crystal and mineral glass bezels. Same as sub 200, i think.


Zodiac is a completely different watch company, how can you possibly claim that, particularly when the poster had stated that the AD said that it is sapphire crystal?

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

My new 200 bought from Time and Tide last week.









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## rhounsell (Apr 15, 2012)

Great pictures in this thread! But those bright color versions just scream summer and beaches to me...just awesome!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

A couple of more









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Toooooooonyyy (Sep 9, 2019)

I'm really liking these new sub 200s. Really wish there was a place in USA to try on the different color variants to decide. They all look so good in their own unique way.


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> Zodiac is a completely different watch company, how can you possibly claim that, particularly when the poster had stated that the AD said that it is sapphire crystal?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


Obviously I mentioned zodiacs only because it was said "Mineral.glass would not be strong enough". As far as what "AD said": AD should only be saying what manufacturer officially puts in writing, anything else is just a salesman talking.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hizami_83 said:


> Finally! Someone with the Proffesional orange color. Keep posting more pics, perhaps some wrist shot.


I am the OP and I just looked in on the thread. I'm glad to see so many people enjoying this great new watch from DOXA! Here are some more and hopefully better shots of my Professional. (They are definitely better at showing the actual dial color.)..


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## that (Feb 22, 2020)

TSH said:


> Obviously I mentioned zodiacs only because it was said "Mineral.glass would not be strong enough". As far as what "AD said": AD should only be saying what manufacturer officially puts in writing, anything else is just a salesman talking.


So the official Doxa Instagram account said that the bezel of Sub 200 is made of sapphire. Don't understand why don't they state this spec on their website though.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Wrote a review of the DOXA Sub 200 if anyone is interested: https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/doxa-sub-200-a-5135281.html


----------



## toolr (Jan 4, 2015)

Enjoying my 130th Anniversary...


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Last day of summer with a little extra brightness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Pegasus said:


> My 300T has settled from about +12 per day to around +6, it's annoying that you can't get it regulated locally as I assume it invalidates the warranty and I'm not even sure Doxa would do it if you sent it to them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They will. My sharhubter blacklung was losing 5 a day and I sent it to Switzerland on a warranty claim and they adjusted and sent it back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

How comfortable is that bracelet ? 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Grimlock_1 said:


> How comfortable is that bracelet ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Very much so, among the most comfortable that I've worn.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Shields99 (Mar 25, 2020)

Here's my first Doxa, thinking about getting the aqua one before the end of the year. One thing about the 200 is the movement is loud. Still love the colours on them and the domed crystal.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Here's my first Doxa, thinking about getting the aqua one before the end of the year. One thing about the 200 is the movement is loud. Still love the colours on them and the domed crystal.


 Love the crystal on that one.It's hard to tell from pics,are the applied indices framed in black or silver/grey?Thanks much & enjoy your 200...


----------



## Shields99 (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi, they indices are black and look outstanding against the yellow. I have to say its one of my favourite watches at this point cause its just fun. I love the colours and thats why I want another one.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Hi, they indices are black and look outstanding against the yellow. I have to say its one of my favourite watches at this point cause its just fun. I love the colours and thats why I want another one.


I got the black one which is the safest choice, now I feel adventurous and want the yellow one, the navy one and the turquoise one 

Stunning piece you have! Is it on the stock rubber strap? If so, how is it? Did you get the bracelet as well?


----------



## Shields99 (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi, thanks and I think it looks cracking in the sun. I'm definitely going to get the aqua one before the end of the year. 

It is on the stock rubber strap. First watch iv had on a rubber strap so not got much to compare it too but it feels quality, supple, comfy on the wrist so no complaints here. I didnt get the bracelet as 90% of my watches are on bracelets. 

Went in to look at a couple of Sinn watches and ended up walking out with this. When I seen it in the case, the colours just shout summer. Hopefully I will get to wear it out and about in the summer???


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

I love the omega sm300 vibe on this sub 200. I will be looking to get one in black.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Shields99 (Mar 25, 2020)

A couple from this afternoon in the sun.


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Is this a factory rubber strap ? Looks great. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Question for the owners of this model: is the lume as bad as the online reviews have been stating? This has admittedly kept me from pulling the trigger on one. 


Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Bloom said:


> Question for the owners of this model: is the lume as bad as the online reviews have been stating? This has admittedly kept me from pulling the trigger on one.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


It's bad - weak and doesn't last long. I have much better lume on my $100 Invicta 1953. If lume is really important to you then perhaps you should consider twice.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Genuishevitz (Dec 20, 2019)

It’s a shame about the lume on these. The design is really cool looking. Hopefully they come out with a mark 2 that ups the lume.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sambation said:


> It's bad - weak and doesn't last long. I have much better lume on my $100 Invicta 1953. If lume is really important to you then perhaps you should consider twice.


Thanks for the confirmation. It's definitely something I'll have to consider, as the lack of potent lume would probably bug me on a $1000 watch.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

Keep looking at the 200 and thinking that the lume must be designed to replicate a vintage look including the low glow. Makes sense considering this is a vintage remake. I'd be ok with it. I have a borealis estoril 300 homage to the omega SM300 with very bright lume and kinda would rather it be like a vintage piece with low lume.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

The more I wear it, the more I learn to appreciate it.


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

I can’t stop thinking about this watch and this thread isn’t helping haha! My one huge gripe is the 19mm lug width. Can anyone comment on their experience with this? I have a vast collection of 20mm straps and it would seem ridiculous to add a watch that doesn’t fit that width but it’s really grabbing my attention. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm a bracelet person so might not be relevant to you, but I really don't feel the need to replace the BoR bracelet, it's a great one. But yes, 19mm sure is limiting if you like switching straps.

I have a 19mm Uncle Seiko tropic strap I tried fitting on my Sub 200 and it wouldn't fit because of the case shape, so take that into consideration.


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Sambation said:


> I'm a bracelet person so might not be relevant to you, but I really don't feel the need to replace the BoR bracelet, it's a great one. But yes, 19mm sure is limiting if you like switching straps.
> 
> I have a 19mm Uncle Seiko tropic strap I tried fitting on my Sub 200 and it wouldn't fit because of the case shape, so take that into consideration.


And that is one of the exact straps that I wanted to put it on! Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Got mine today, very satisfied so far!!!

Sorry for the crappy pics









Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Love how it turns matte-black in the sun









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sambation said:


> Love how it turns matte-black in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks amazing. Been debating getting one of these or going round 2 with the Yema Superman.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Bloom said:


> This looks amazing. Been debating getting one of these or going round 2 with the Yema Superman.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Thanks. Go for the DOXA


----------



## AtavachronWill (Jun 24, 2018)

Does anyone have a Searambler they can post?


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sambation said:


> Thanks. Go for the DOXA


I ended up ordering another Yema Superman, but still have my eye on a Doxa 200. If I can sell off a few more pieces I'm thinking I'm going to go for it.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bva (Apr 13, 2012)

Love the look of the bezel in this combination


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bbuckbbuck (Jun 16, 2014)

don't understand why the sub 200 isn't available w/ on-the-fly adjustable clasp


----------



## susko (Jan 21, 2017)

I love mine.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

On Uncle Seiko tropic


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sambation said:


> Thanks. Go for the DOXA


Hey Sam, if you don't mind me asking, what do you like better about the Doxa compared to the Yema? If I go forward, I've narrowed it down to the Doxa 200T Caribbean or the Baltic blue gilt Aquascaphe.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Bloom said:


> Hey Sam, if you don't mind me asking, what do you like better about the Doxa compared to the Yema? If I go forward, I've narrowed it down to the Doxa 200T Caribbean or the Baltic blue gilt Aquascaphe.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


The DOXA just feels more substantial if that makes sense, pricier. It's not that the Yema feels cheap, far from it, but the DOXA is just more.

I prefer the bracelet, the domed glass gives better distortions, the case is much more impressive with impressive chamfering, there's a certain depth to the dial that the Yema lacks.

With that said, I do really love the Yema and think it has its own French chic and charm, that no other watch gives.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sambation said:


> The DOXA just feels more substantial if that makes sense, pricier. It's not that the Yema feels cheap, far from it, but the DOXA is just more.
> 
> I prefer the bracelet, the domed glass gives better distortions, the case is much more impressive with impressive chamfering, there's a certain depth to the dial that the Yema lacks.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam; I appreciate the info. Still trying to decide.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Bloom said:


> Thanks Sam; I appreciate the info. Still trying to decide.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


You should try them on if you can. I didn't though. I bought the DOXA "blindly" and I don't regret it. Excellent watch. I also have the black cream Aquascaphe and, while it's a cool watch no doubt, I find myself hardly wearing it.

I'd go for the Sub 200.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sambation said:


> You should try them on if you can. I didn't though. I bought the DOXA "blindly" and I don't regret it. Excellent watch. I also have the black cream Aquascaphe and, while it's a cool watch no doubt, I find myself hardly wearing it.
> 
> I'd go for the Sub 200.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


If you don't mind me asking, what don't you like about the Aquascaphe?

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Bloom said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what don't you like about the Aquascaphe?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


It's a well rounded watch but something is amiss for me, I'm not sure exactly what. I know I'm not mad about the 12 numeral. And in general it might be too "fauxtina" for me, looking back maybe I'd go with the silver version.

Not a lot to work with  Gotta say the Aquascaphe got lots of chic as well, but not enough to make me want to wear it more. I'm also more of a date guy so that might also be a reason.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sambation said:


> It's a well rounded watch but something is amiss for me, I'm not sure exactly what. I know I'm not mad about the 12 numeral. And in general it might be too "fauxtina" for me, looking back maybe I'd go with the silver version.
> 
> Not a lot to work with  Gotta say the Aquascaphe got lots of chic as well, but not enough to make me want to wear it more. I'm also more of a date guy so that might also be a reason.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


The lack of the date on the Aquascaphe is probably the biggest knock on it in my book as I'm also a date guy. This is probably why I haven't ordered it previously, as it looks beautiful.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Bloom said:


> The lack of the date on the Aquascaphe is probably the biggest knock on it in my book as I'm also a date guy. This is probably why I haven't ordered it previously, as it looks beautiful.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


It is beautiful, the DOXA is more though in my taste 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sambation said:


> It is beautiful, the DOXA is more though in my taste
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I totally get it. My biggest stumbling block is the bad lume. If I can get past that, the Doxa will be in first place.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Bloom said:


> I totally get it. My biggest stumbling block is the bad lume. If I can get past that, the Doxa will be in first place.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


The lume issue is perhaps overblown. Yes it's weak and it could be much better, but I can read it in a pitch dark room, and that's what matters to me.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sambation said:


> The lume issue is perhaps overblown. Yes it's weak and it could be much better, but I can read it in a pitch dark room, and that's what matters to me.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Can you read it later on in the night by chance?

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Bloom said:


> Can you read it later on in the night by chance?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Yes I can, all night.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry (Nov 28, 2007)

Sambation said:


> On Uncle Seiko tropic
> 
> View attachment 15230225
> 
> ...


Looks the biz on a tropic strap. Need to get mine on one ASAP.

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Just got it last week, loving it
















Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ19 (Dec 6, 2020)

I’ve always favored the Doxa 300 series but I’m really starting to appreciate the 200’s!


----------

